# Foundation Bulge Advice Needed



## dcbuilder (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm the general contractor (and part owner) of a new construction house with a CMU block wall foundation. We had a torrential downpour when one of the walls was about half way done (6 ft up out of 10 ft total). It had been filled with concrete that day but was still wet. The dirt behind the wall hadn't been shored correctly by the excavators, and some of the mud collapsed into the wall. The weight of the mud caused the wall to bulge slightly, about a two inch bow in a 20 ft long section of a 50 foot long wall. The rain stopped, the rest of the wall was finished level and square, and the wall was backfilled with gravel. This happened about a month ago and there has been no further movement. The rest of the house was framed.

I wasn't aware of the situation until this week. The basement slab hasn't been poured yet. I'm debating adding some sort of support to the wall before we pour the slab, but I'm not sure if it's necessary. What would you guys do? All of the information I can find relates to foundation repair when pressure causes the bulge over time, but that's not my current problem. I can't get behind the wall with any tie-backs because it's backfilled.

I really appreciate and help or advice. 

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

How about excavate the area out and tie it in with anchors through the wall into the earth?

Not a foundation expert.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

time to start digging.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

The masons were definitely aware of the problem and yet they continued to lay up the block without correcting it. At the least they should have made you aware of it then and thats when it could have been corrected easier.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You state that the wall was filled with concrete, is there also reinforcing steel bars in the pour?

If it is reinforced I would not worry about it at all.

If it has no reinforcement I would worry about it a little. How deep is the backfill? Do you have good foundation drains around this?

My opinion is that it will be fine, a 2" bow in 20' is not all that bad.

Your biggest problem will be convincing a home buyer/inspector that the wall is not moving.


----------



## frankster (Apr 8, 2010)

If the wall is 10' tall and backfilled against you better have rebar running through the block or your little buldge could become your worst nightmare. It should have been delt with before the masons kept on going.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I tend to agree with the rest that the masons really should have notified you before now. Also, I can't believe no one else noticed this before now. 2" in 20' is like trying to hide an elephant behind aluminum fascia.

Will it become a structural issue down the road? Not likely if it has steel.

Will it become an issue at time of sale for the HO's? Most definately. I've done enough foundation repairs, most on homes on the market, to know that foundation issues are HUGE in every parties mind.

I'd do one of two things:

- Let the homeowners know the new foundation they contracted to have built flaw-free isn't, and there may be repurcussions for them down the road. Pay an SE to come in & give his analysis on the wall in question.
OR
- Call the mason & ask him how he intends to repair the effected wall.

Good luck whichever route you go.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I dealt with one like this years ago....As I remember, the wall bowed when backfilled, I had not done the foundation, so I could only assume there was grout and rebar....anyhow, I formed a couple of pilasters, appx 18" wide, and battered from about 20" to about 10" at the t.o.f. I drilled rebar pins into the slab (no radiant heat) and slotted into the blockwork. So in the end it looked like a couple of coffins in the basement, but it worked as planned....that's a fairly long wall for a house, perhaps a few pilasters would not look out of place....gl


----------



## dcbuilder (Jan 27, 2009)

*Some more info*

There is rebar throughout the wall- I believe they put it every two or three holes. Whatever it was it was more than spec'd on the plans. Also the rebar in the wall was tied into the rebar in the footers.

I'm not so hot on the pilasters because space is already tight- it's only a 19 Ft wide building (a city row home). 

I'm not so concerned about it coming up on an inspection because it's fully below grade- you can't see it from the exterior- and the interior space will be fully finished. I'm more concerned with making sure the building is safe- I want to be able to sleep soundly after I sell it.

Has anyone ever used carbon fiber straps for foundation repair? They are supposedly used often for this exact problem. They wouldn't bring the wall back but would prevent it from bulging any more. I'm a little skeptical because all of the companies won't sell the materials- you have to pay them to install it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Call a SE. Hopefully he will provide specs for a fix or approve the wall as built. No daily supervision on the job?


----------



## dcbuilder (Jan 27, 2009)

*I agree*

Left a message for the SE today. I'll get him out this week. I agree that the only way to really solve this is to get his opinion. 

More supervision definitely would have prevented this. Trying to do too many things at once was what caused it in the first place.


----------

